
Simple Game Physics in Javascript - DanielRibeiro
http://labs.skookum.com/demos/barcampclt_physics/
======
mrcharles
Sir, you have a knack for teaching like I have never seen.

This is an absolutely fantastic way to introduce people to game physics.

Next step: Make it slightly interactive so that people can modify the
javascript in each example and see what happens.

~~~
DanielRibeiro
I can't take the credit. The page was created by hunterloftis
(<http://twitter.com/#!/hunterloftis>). I just submited, so that more people
get to know his work.

